# Physalis?



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Anyone know if physalis fruit are okay for rats to eat?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm finding lots of reports of it being toxic, usually under the names groundcherry or cape gooseberry

http://www.camarattery.com/poisonous-to-rats (groundcherry)
http://www.hindawi.com/journals/ecam/2013/707285/ causes "hypertension, ventricular tachycardia, and manic episode"


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks so much!!! I had no idea it went by another name.

Definitely will NOT be feeding my boys the most delicious physalis I have ever purchased then.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah. Looks to be a few different sub-species but it has a bunch of colloquial names - ground cherries, cape gooseberries, goldenberry, and a bunch more.

I guess some extracts in small doses are good for liver and kidney, but it is also popping up on rattery toxic lists.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chinese lantern fruit subspecies is safe.


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Thanks for researching it.

The physalis I have right now don't have husks on them so I'm not exactly sure if they are the chinese lantern variety which have just been de-husked before sale, or if they're another variety (they are smaller than the husked type also). It's probably best not to risk it, I'd only worry myself sick if I let them try it knowing that some varieties of physalis are unsafe.

Thanks again, much appreciated


----------

